# awesome sculpting tool



## jspelbring

Thanks for the post! I saw those last year, but sadly, after I had already scupted my chair seat (Maloof style). I did it with a carbide grinding wheel - something I'd rather not repeat. I was cleaning up walnut dust and chips for weeks! Before I start another chair, this will be in my toolbox.


----------



## Bearpie

Simply do the grinding work outside then sweep up the shavings.

Erwin


----------



## michelletwo

Having 'hogged out" many a chair seat over 30 yrs, I know what it takes. The tools that have come down thru the years do a fine job. Travishers, planes etc. Poplar is harder than one would think. Pine was always the choice of chairmakers. I have not used this tool, but I know it will work, as it is a "remake" of an existing tool from years ago. Keep up the good work, and lets see what you made with it.


----------

